# Tunze CARE STRONG vs. LONG Magnet



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a 3/4" inch glass aquarium. I had a TUNZE LONG CARE magnet cleaner. The LONG worked but I had to be careful about moving it around because it would fall off somewhat easily (due to thickness of glass as I had used it on a 1/2" tank w/o problems). I bought a STRONG magnet cleaner and was really disappointed. There is no noticeable magnetic strength between the two and the STRONG costs about $50 more.

Not sure what everyone else's experience is but I would say skip the STRONG if you are in the market for a CARE magnet cleaner.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm I have the strong and that is the only one I have ever owned, so no comparison here.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

It’s 3/4 glass, good luck on getting anything to work real well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

